# GREAT SITE!!! toyota tacoma prerunner 2x4 trd package



## rjtlawncare (Oct 22, 2009)

First off great site, first time posting so hopefully i can get people to responsed. I have a 2002 toyota tacoma pre runner with the TRD package. Im looking to plow about 15 driveways and maybe 2 to 3 medium size parking lots. Im looking right know at the SNOWBEAR PLOWS only b/c they have a plow that fits the truck. 
My questions are:
1. Has anybody plow with these plows? How did they perform/work?

2. Is there a commerical plow that would fit the tacoma pre runner that is 2x4? 

3. Can you plow with the tacoma pre runner 2x4 with weight in the back? Has anyone every done this? How did it preform?
ussmileyflag
I live in Cincy Ohio where we get about 3 to 6 snow storms at about 3 to 18 inchs of snow on each storm. THANK FOR ANY INFO YOU GUY CAN GIVE.ussmileyflag


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Good Luck with that truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not going to lie to you, you are in way over your head with that plow and truck. My first sugestion is get a 4wd truck and my second sugestion is get a comercial grade plow, not a very light duty home owner grade plow. You realy sould have *atleast* a 1/2 ton truck with a 7.5' comercial grade plow.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yea, youll get some people to respond, with that 2wd truck and plow you aint doing nothin but sidewalks... oh and with those american flags, you should probably buy american and not a toyota.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

2wd.....:laughing:

You will have a tough enough time driving around with even snow throwers in any kind of heavy snow storm - regardless of studded tires in the back etc. I have a Toyota 4x4. It's great for hauling snow throwers. There is not a snowballs chance in hell I could of gotten to some of my accounts or gotten out of my some of my accounts [plowed in by city street plow while blowing] with out 4 wheel drive. 20" of snow overnight.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You can do whatever you put your mind to.

Find a good welder. Then I suggest getting a Blizzard 8611. Have the welder modify the truck side mount to fit your truck. 

The extra weight of the plow in the front will give you more ability to drive threw the snow. Heck 4x4 is so over rated. For ballast I suggest getting a old semi truck tire. Set it flat on a sheet of wood in back of truck. Now fill tire with concrete. The wood will act as your bottom form and in the spring you will be able to pop that right out with no damage to the paint from the concrete. 

The combination of the plow and the tire will now allow for plenty of traction. 

Good luck and watch those mail box's.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

If you really want to have have a great plow truck get a 2wd datsun with a 10' western with casters on it you will do great oh and buy American keep this country moving ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

If you have some money, I would buy a nice Ford F750(make sure its 2 wheel drive), buy a nice SnoWay 6'5'' plow, put wings on it, and put like 5 or so 4ft logs in the back for ballast, but no bigger than 12'' in diameter, then you would have too much weight for that truck..

But you could also consider a 12 ft box pusher for your Tacoma. The 12ft would be perfect for lots, talk about productivity!


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh theres nothin like a go-ped with a 10' BOSS V, reaper said it best.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

8611 - now that's just silly. 86110LP would be more suitable. 

Now seriously. I admire your enthusiasm. But it's not going to work. 
You can plow with a Tacoma, and you can plow with 2wd trucks. But you can't plow with a 2wd Tacoma.

No commercial is going to hire you with that equipment anyway. Save your dough, buy a nice used 3/4 ton 4wd truck.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

badabing1512;840372 said:


> Oh theres nothin like a go-ped with a 10' BOSS V, reaper said it best.


I can not edit the post now but should also add.

Get a good set of tires and maybe set a few pcs. of 2x4 (wood not drive-line) between your springs and axle.

Again, good luck in all you do. ussmileyflag


----------



## Troy5061 (Oct 21, 2009)

You won't be plowing much with a 2wd Tacoma, we had a 2wd Tundra V6 with studded snows for a delivery truck a few years back and it would barely go in the snow without a plow. I wouldn't suggest trying to freight the back end for traction either, those Tacomas have wimpy rear springs that are known to break pretty easily.
The only 2wd I would even consider plowing with is a 1 ton with a dump body filled to the top or one with a sander but even then Id rather have a 4wd just for insurance. If you had a 4x4 Tacoma you could get a 6.5' plow and do some driveways with it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

what you need to do is buy a rear plow, and have one of your buddies with a 4x4 tow you around. thats the only way it will work.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't you just love all the wiseguys here. The guy is asking for advice on equipment and all most of you can do is bash him.

rj- I'm just a little north of you so I know how much snow we get. I have 4wd but plow alot in 2wd ,but when you get stuck you have to have 4wd. You will be very frustrated trying to plow with 2wd. If you want to do driveways I would buy either a quad with plow or a big snowblower.Send me a PM if you have any other questions.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Smitty58;840653 said:


> Don't you just love all the wiseguys here. The guy is asking for advice on equipment and all most of you can do is bash him.


Not me.....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Smitty58;840653 said:


> Don't you just love all the wiseguys here. The guy is asking for advice on equipment and all most of you can do is bash him.





2COR517;840950 said:


> Not me.....


:laughing: LMAO


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't mean I'm not a wiseguy. I just was nice on THIS thread for a change....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

No bashing here. I gave him my honest advice and wished him well.

If his truck can handle the set up I listed then in all probability he could plow in 2 whl dr. If his truck could not handle what I mentioned then. not so much.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would also add 2 things to your truck
! a cell phone (to call for a tow)
2 A good Tow company's number


----------



## rjtlawncare (Oct 22, 2009)

The tacoma has the off road package that has been very good in the snow. It has the rear diff. lock that has gotten me out of snow when ive been stuck. Which was only once, and that was in 12 inches of snow and I didn't have any weight in the back that winter. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Don't even try it! Get a different truck


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

rjtlawncare;842714 said:


> The tacoma has the off road package that has been very good in the snow. It has the rear diff. lock that has gotten me out of snow when ive been stuck. Which was only once, and that was in 12 inches of snow and I didn't have any weight in the back that winter.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


You were driving through it...NOT trying to push it
HUGE difference.


----------



## Troy5061 (Oct 21, 2009)

Id have to see a 2wd Tacoma go through 12 inches of snow to believe it, 5 years at a Toyota dealer in the middle of snow country and I haven't seen one do that yet.


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

You asked for advice, you got an overwhelming response that said don't do it, and you still argue that it gets good traction. If you were looking for a bunch of responses telling you its a good idea, you came to the wrong place. If you think it will do it, by all means give it a shot. Prove us right, but don't get a snowbear, at least buy something that might be worth it for one of us to buy off you after the first snowfall.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

I will give you credit for having big dreams, but trying to push with a 2wd unless it it say an F-350 with 2000# of ballast is not a very smart idea. Trying to do it with a 2wd Toyota would be about like trying to cross the Atlantic with a 12' row boat. If your going to plow snow, get a real truck with 4x4 I don't even care if it is a tundra 4x4, I won't go into the buy American speal. I believe the Tundra is actually assembled in the USA. Something that the big three have problems saying.


----------



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm not going to say it cannot be done, I have accidentally started plowing in 2wd and pushed a fair bit of snow before I realized; but it really is not an ideal setup. You are going to be very limited in what you can do with a 2wd; and I will be shocked if you are not constantly getting stuck.

If I were you, I would invest in a 4wd before a plow. 

So you know where I am coming from, I previously had a 4x4 1999 Tacoma with a 6' 9" Fisher Plow. It was a great truck to plow my driveway and a couple rental properties, and frankly, I believe it was a better plow truck than my current truck. I now have a I have a 2008 TRD 4x4 with the rear differential lock and a Curtis poly plow. With both trucks I have gotten it stuck often enough... But I tend to "play" a lot. I think you will have fun, and it's always a great workout to shovel, but I would not recommend using in a commercial application. If (when) you spin out and lose control you could do some serious damage.


----------

